# What're your favourite Chanel nail polish shades? :)



## huggablesecret (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a few already, but must increase my collection


----------



## Taj (Apr 21, 2007)

Nothing beats Rouge Noir, of ccourse.  Next would be noir and then the new shade, SILVER (yes like silver plating woow ! ! !)


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2007)

My favourite is Miami Peach, which was limited edition, it's a beautiful sheer peach-coral with loads of gold glitter, I haven't been able to find anything like it. Crystal Blue is the other one I own, it's a sparkling baby blue, really pretty.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 21, 2007)

Vamp is the ultimate classic, but I also love Noir Ceramic and Ballerina.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 21, 2007)

Noir Ceramic, Calyspso, and Ballerina are my favorites <3


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2007)

All last summer I used Midnight Red on my feet, it's a pretty pinky/coral red. I also like Lilac Sky for my hands, great color.


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 30, 2007)

I love irresistible..the perfect red shade!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 30, 2007)

I really like Boa - a bright pink colour


----------



## xheylushx (May 1, 2007)

I only have one, black satin and I love it, only I think it makes me look like a angsty preteen which is sad because it's so pretty and smooth.


----------



## *k.a.t.e* (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_My favourite is Miami Peach, which was limited edition, it's a beautiful sheer peach-coral with loads of gold glitter, I haven't been able to find anything like it. Crystal Blue is the other one I own, it's a sparkling baby blue, really pretty._

 
I just bought Miami Peach as my first Chanel nailpolish and I love it!


----------



## Smiley Face (May 29, 2007)

Ballerina
Pink Satin
Red Dream
Givre


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_My favourite is Miami Peach, which was limited edition, it's a beautiful sheer peach-coral with loads of gold glitter, I haven't been able to find anything like it. Crystal Blue is the other one I own, it's a sparkling baby blue, really pretty._

 
Oh wow that sounds awesome! I have been looking for something exactly like you are describing.
I only have one Chanel Polish called COBRA which I think was LE too.
It's a dark purple.
I have a Dior polish called Turquoise Diablo which is awesome,
its a aqua blue with loads of micro glitter.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_My favourite is Miami Peach, which was limited edition, it's a beautiful sheer peach-coral with loads of gold glitter, I haven't been able to find anything like it. Crystal Blue is the other one I own, it's a sparkling baby blue, really pretty._

 
I've wanted Miami Peach for ages, I didn't know it was LE? Maybe I should buy it before they get rid of it then!

My favourite is Cashmere, its a sort of sandy colour, sorry I can't describe it much better than that, its the same as skin coloured pantyhose lol

ETA: I bought Miami Peach yesterday and the MUA there said it wasn't limited edition, so if anyone is desperate and wants a CP I can do it for them, mind you its a bit pricey here (AUD$42)


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 9, 2008)

I love Shanghai red, and may get the other matte red whose name escapes me.


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 15, 2008)

Tulipe noir for me, lovely color.


----------



## pinksugah (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine is Rouge Noir


----------



## Snow_White (Dec 27, 2008)

Rouge noir as well.


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 27, 2008)

Kaleidoscope!!!  I wish I had like 10 backups cause I don't ever want to run out!


----------



## star25 (Dec 27, 2008)

Current faves:
Flamingo
Lilac Sky
Marilyn
Paparazzi
Shanghai Red
Fire
Madness 

And I used to LOVE Vanity and Organdy. Still wear them on my toes in the summer time


----------



## Mookey Deelish (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought Black Satin, and I'm loving it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mookey Deelish* 

 
_I just bought Black Satin, and I'm loving it!_

 
they are too expensive for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but if i were to indulge, that would def be the one.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaleidoscope.  Actually it's the only Chanel nail polish I own, but I love it!


----------



## kathyp (Sep 8, 2009)

I was cleaning up my nail stuff the other day and was pleasantly surprised to see that my (small) collection of Chanel polishes has held up well, even though many are five years old or more. 

Some old favs:

Cobra (already mentioned)
Luna (Limited edition shade from long, long ago. Pretty pinky/slivery/blue; very sheer)
Cosmic Blue (late 90s)
Vertigo (Shimmery brown/red)


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 9, 2009)

if i had extra money i might be tempted to purchase a bottle.. i love nail polishes and their colors look so pretty


----------



## Darkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Kaleidoscope's my fave too. The colour reminds me of sweet sienna pigment.


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

Rouge Noir. I feel extra special when I wear it


----------

